# Converting visitor visa to spousal visa within SA



## keegan007 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello,

I am currently in SA on a PRP and my partner is relocating here to accompany me after tying the knot early next year. We currently do not have a marriage certificate and due to lockdown restrictions I am not able to travel to her country to get the court marriage done. 

Will it be possible for her to come to SA on a visitor's visa, do the court marriage here and then convert the visitor's visa to a spousal one inside South Africa?

Any advice would be appreciated for her situation.

Thanks!


----------



## jmgiba (Apr 11, 2016)

keegan007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently in SA on a PRP and my partner is relocating here to accompany me after tying the knot early next year. We currently do not have a marriage certificate and due to lockdown restrictions I am not able to travel to her country to get the court marriage done.
> 
> ...


Hi Keegan, 

You have two options at your disposal:-

1) Fly to your partner's home country and get the court marriage, obtain marriage certificate and submit a Relative Visa application abroad.
2) She can apply for Visitor's Visa (to accompany life partner). Once she is in South Africa, you can get married here and get the marriage certificate. She would then apply for a Change of Condition from Visitor's Visa (to accompany life partner) to a Relative Visa. This visa application can be submitted in country.

You welcome to DM if you need further support.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

keegan007 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently in SA on a PRP and my partner is relocating here to accompany me after tying the knot early next year. We currently do not have a marriage certificate and due to lockdown restrictions I am not able to travel to her country to get the court marriage done.
> 
> ...


 If you guys are already customarily married for a while then it is to your disadvantage to get a marriage certificate. This is because your partner can only apply for spousal PRP after 5 years of marriage. And if you get a marriage certificate then the 5 year clock restarts.


----------

